# Easy T Deluxe II - $4k Any good?



## kenmich (Apr 6, 2011)

*So I have come across this ad and am wondering if maybe this might be a nice cheap basic type printer for a hobbyist, does anyone know anything about these. I have found some older posts is there anything new?
*



Easy T Printer – Digital Garment Decorator Â» Easy T Deluxe II

*Easy T Deluxe II – $5,995
*

*Sale Price: $3995*

+ $295 shipping and crating


12.5 in. x 16 in. max print size
8 channel system – CMYK+wwww
Aluminum Construction
Adjustable height for thicker garments
Auto 2nd pass capable
Photo quality prints on light and dark garments
Manufactured in Tempe, AZ


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Run Just do a search here on easy T and you will get your answer


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Follow Sean's advice do a search. Make may have issues, support seems to be questionable. Personally I would not buy it. In case you do buy. Do NOT send money . I would pick up AFTER I saw it working and then fork over the money


----------



## kenmich (Apr 6, 2011)

Well every model DTG printer on here I could search and find some who love it and some who say its the worst thing on earth. I have read a few threads on here about this one and its the same, some are really happy with it, some aren't. Yeah love to see it working but its in the USA and I'm not!!


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

kenmich said:


> Well every model DTG printer on here I could search and find some who love it and some who say its the worst thing on earth. I have read a few threads on here about this one and its the same, some are really happy with it, some aren't. Yeah love to see it working but its in the USA and I'm not!!


Don't. I paid for mine about 10 months ago, I got nothing but lies and excuses. I been forced to seek legal action and I am not the only one.
Don't let the price blind your judgement.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well you have been advised of the chances you take.


----------



## kenmich (Apr 6, 2011)

There is not a single printer on this forum that everyone likes and everyone has had great customer service, the only thing that I have gotten from trying to figure out which to get from this forum is a big headhache!!


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

Your right not one printer. But the only way they get my money is to see it work then box it up and take it home. I don't care who's printer it is.
My two cents


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

kenmich said:


> Really what are you my mother, self righteous AO. I only just saw the message saying someone had not received the printer, obviously I'm not 10yo and know how to protect my money.


Charles was only trying to be helpful. Here is the situation with the company your are inquiring about. They have sold printers up to a year ago that haven't been delivered. They need you to buy a printer so that they can fill past orders. There are many threads here on TSF and a search of the company will result in several lawsuits that have been filed. They only accept wire money transfer so recouping your money is very difficult if not impossible.


----------



## kenmich (Apr 6, 2011)

A1WHITES said:


> Your right not one printer. But the only way they get my money is to see it work then box it up and take it home. I don't care who's printer it is.
> My two cents


 
That's not always possible when you live in the country and the printers are usually in different countries.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

I cant stress enough to people NOT to buy from easy T. They took my money, and didnt deliver as promised. I ordered last April and still dont have a working machine. And they are impossible to get a hold of. DO NOT BUY. Andy ripped me off by 2K$, not including the loss of business and time.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't like posting on here but I'm going to say this one bit. I'm sure this thread will turn into everyone jumping on.

We had some significant issues last year all of which could have be solved and worked out in a couple of months and everyone taken care of.

Instead everyone decided to jump on these forums thinking that trashing me online would force me into doing something.

Actually what happened was they killed the very business that was trying to help. I quickly ended up with $50,000+ in chargebacks because everyone panicked and at the same time my new sales dropped by 50% then further to about 1/3 of previous revenue. Then soon the lawsuits started which took more time and money. Basically it was the equivalent of a run on the bank. How many of you guys talking trash could take a loss like that and keep going or do any better than I have? Could you survive all of your cash being taken from your bank accounts and your revenue being cut off?

So there I was burning massive amounts of cash to resolve issues and all of my overhead and support obligations that were already set kept going at the same rate even though I no longer had that same income.

Here we are 8 months later. I've cut ever possible bit of overhead, moved to the smallest shop I could find, 5 people have lost their jobs, sold my car, and have my house up for sale all to try to save this business.

You guys can call me a thief, a liar and whatever you want. You don't know me and you don't know that I've risked everything I have to start and keep this business going. I could have filed for bankruptcy months ago and been able to hold onto my personal stuff but instead I'm fighting to save the business and square up with everyone. 

So thanks to all you "Heros" saving everyone from Easy T. You actually screwed over everyone but cutting off funds.

It's going to take me a little more time but everyone will have their printers shortly and I will survive this.

If anyone does still want to make a printer purchase we offer COD and Escrow.com so we can rebuild our company and trust with customers.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Andy I do actually think its good you are trying. But can you blame anyone that has lost their money. I almost made the mistake and a good friend of mine did loose his money, his business, and his family. Now I told him if his wife left him because of the money maybe she wasn't worth it. Some of the guys that you didn't deliver to can't take a $5000 loss. He was told 60-90 days. Even before all the problems you stopped communicating and kept making empty promises. IMO this was your biggest problem. 

I actually don't like seeing anyone fail. So I really hope that you get all the past printers delivered and get your issues straitened out. The guy from Indy I helped replace his printhead on one of your machines actually has been getting good prints so your machine has potential.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I made enough money on my 2012 Easy T to purchase nearly $50,000 in new equipment. I also have a deposit on a new Easy T D2 and believe in the brand long-term.

I think it will rise again and be a competitive brand in the sub-$10,000 market. I wouldn't be surprised to see things very different in late 2014.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Andy I hope you do survive this. It seems that two things you have indicated will reduce a large number of complaints. Those are the COD shipments and escrow services. I have been supportive and critical in the past. If your reorganization allows you to avoid BK and grow, I will be among the first to congraduate you.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Sean, 

I do agree I made many mistakes and could have handled things better. As I get rolling again I will make sure not to repeat them. I've gotten a major education the last few years on everything from customer service, support, and the necessity of contracts. 

Our first printers were a viable product and many people print with success. The new ones are better from what we learned. We added the auto 2nd pass for convenience but the most important changes are the way we build the machine. Items that were prone to breaking on the plastic models are now removed and being modular we can better service machines by having them cheaply sent back. It was a killer spending $500 or more round trip to bring the old models in for service. The new ones can be sent in a smaller box much cheaper. Another huge advantage is I have complete control over the whole process, before they were built in my shop but by a contractor.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I also wish you good luck Andy, most of us knoe how hard is to start small amd not keep up with the growth.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

People panic when they give an anonymous person money over the internet and DONT hear back. And when easy T does get back, its a lie to get them off the hook momentarily. They never sent me my inks that they said would be here within 3 weeks up pickup. Not to mention the software and shipping. What a joke.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought an EasyT in Feb of 2012. It was a good "starter" printer (newer versions look better); but I would recommend if you are looking at any DTG printer, plan $$$ for training...do not assume it's as simple as it may seem. It's not a process that can be learned via YouTube. I know because it cost me enough ink and blank shirts to just equal the costs to fly and attend training!


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

Here is my two cents worth - I purchased an Easy T Deluxe in January of 2012 and it took till May of 2012 to get it. It does take time and patients to learn how to run it. Quality was very good. Started to have some issues with it and in July of 2012 had it sent back to Andy for repairs. Customer service was not that great, but I believe that Andy was trying. Between July and November of 2012 I started using heat press vinyl and heat transfers for t shirts ( since I didnt get my machine back until November). My Easy T Deluxe is still sitting in the crate and I have no plans to use it. I am sure with all the upgrades that Andy fixed it with that it will work great - Its just not anything that I want to get into anymore.


----------

